# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Bloqueo

## Carlines

Hola! llevo algo mas de 2 años en esto y me encuentro en un frustrante momento de bloqueo. quisiera vuestra ayuda y consejos para salir de esta angustiante situacion

----------


## ramonu

Si te explicas mejor...

 :Wink1:

----------


## Carlines

la historia, es que soy autodidacta y necesito lugares donde poder encontrar algunos juegos wapos. En definitiva, busco algún libro que no me haya leido ya, o algun efecto, o alguna presentacion o algo.

----------


## Ella

> En definitiva, busco algún libro que no me haya leido ya, o algun efecto, o alguna presentacion o algo.


que libros has leido?

----------


## magomago

A la pregunta de ella te voy a hacer unas cuantas mas, si no concretas un poco sera complicado darte una respuesta:
¿Que tipo de magia realizas?
¿Que tipo de magia te gusta?
¿Que tecnicas dominas?
¿Que tipo de juego es tu favorito?
Te podria hacer muchas preguntas mas para intentar acotar el tema,pero con estas igual nos aclaras algo

----------


## Carlines

pues la verdad, hago algo de cartomagia, pero me gusta mas hacer magia escénica y mezclarlo con historias o algun buen cuento. Asi que si conoceis algún buen libro que me pueda currar en esta direccion me hariais un favor. Por cierto mi juego preferido que no se si me lo preguntabas es la nieve china

----------


## Ella

> pues la verdad, hago algo de cartomagia, pero me gusta mas hacer magia escénica y mezclarlo con historias o algun buen cuento. Asi que si conoceis algún buen libro que me pueda currar en esta direccion me hariais un favor. Por cierto mi juego preferido que no se si me lo preguntabas es la nieve china


si...pero entonces estas bloqueado porque no encuentras ideas nuevas, historias nuevas, juegos nuevos de escena??gags.... haces actuaciones?

----------


## Carlines

> Iniciado por Carlines
> 
> pues la verdad, hago algo de cartomagia, pero me gusta mas hacer magia escénica y mezclarlo con historias o algun buen cuento. Asi que si conoceis algún buen libro que me pueda currar en esta direccion me hariais un favor. Por cierto mi juego preferido que no se si me lo preguntabas es la nieve china
> 
> 
> si...pero entonces estas bloqueado porque no encuentras ideas nuevas, historias nuevas, juegos nuevos de escena??gags.... haces actuaciones?


creo que era mas facil decirlo asi.... creo que tengo algun problema más ademas de lo que tu dices y es no ir algrano :P Es eso mismo. sabeis donde puedo encontrar algo asi? Hombre si alguien me puede decir algun cuento o contarlo, seguro que queda vistoso en el foro...

----------


## Sparwhawk

sr moderador, no debería cerrarse este tema? parece un broma

----------


## Ella

> sr moderador, no debería cerrarse este tema? parece un broma


puedes comunicarte conmigo por mp si quieres y me explicas donde esta la broma.
yo solo he visto a alguien que no ha sabido hacerse entender con sus mensajes por falta de informacion, pero que al final lo ha logrado, pide ayuda para hacer magia contando historias.

----------


## Mecachis

Henning Nelms  MAGIA Y PRESENTACION
Saludos

----------


## dreaigon

Yo gozo de tener una gran imaginación. E escrito para concuros de editoriales y siempre me e quedado en muy buen puesto, as dicho que buscabas cuentos, yo te puedo ayudar si quieres. no tienes más que pedirlo

----------


## Ella

carlines cuentanos la rutina a la que le estas buscando una historia,que juegos hay en ella, intenta poner un mensaje extenso y detallado si puedes, se agradeceria

----------


## dreaigon

Sí, yo creo que entre todos podremos crearle una buena presentación  verdad ella?

----------


## Carlines

conoceis la nieve china?

----------


## dreaigon

yo no. ¿En qué consiste?

----------


## Friks

> conoceis la nieve china?


Carlines, la venta de droga esta prohibida en el foro...  :D  (O en su defecto debería ir en el foro de Mercadillo)

No, en serio, cuentanos que es que ya tengo curiosidad... 

Saludos!!!!

----------


## Ella

> yo no. ¿En qué consiste?


a lo mejor es esto: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=nieve+china

----------


## dreaigon

no se, es posible, pero eso lo husariais de juego, yo mas bien como un complemento no?

----------


## lop1

Es un "clasico de la magia", muchos magos lo usan en su espectaculo, de una bola de papel (mojada), o simplemente del aire, das aire con un abanico y empieza a "nevar", unos pequeños trocitos de papel que parecen nieve... Queda muy bonito... se lo he visto a muchos magos (jorge blass, copperfield...) y queda precioso.
Algunos links: (creo que hablais de esto)
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=nieve+china
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=nieve+china
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=nieve+china
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/524
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1137

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Carlines

perdonad que haya tardado tanto pero han sido las fiestas de mi pueblo y eso no perdona.... Efectivamente lop1 ese es el juego, yo lo hago con unas tiras de papel de colores mojandolas y luego con el abanico nieva.... weno la verdad es que dicho asi...

el caso es que queria darle una vuelta de tuerca y contar alguna historia con este juego porque me parece enormemente visual. Se os ocurre alguno? y si no, contad alguno y asi es mas animado esto :P

----------


## dreaigon

A... peor no se como es este juego. solo una pregunta. ¿puede senseñar la mano vacia antes de acerlo?

----------


## lop1

Hola dreaigon, en la seccion videos he puesto un video donde lo hace copperfield... Bueno.., el le da su toque espectacular al juego...
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Ella

> perdonad que haya tardado tanto pero han sido las fiestas de mi pueblo y eso no perdona.... Efectivamente lop1 ese es el juego, yo lo hago con unas tiras de papel de colores mojandolas y luego con el abanico nieva.... weno la verdad es que dicho asi...
> 
> el caso es que queria darle una vuelta de tuerca y contar alguna historia con este juego porque me parece enormemente visual. Se os ocurre alguno? y si no, contad alguno y asi es mas animado esto :P


llevo este post a magia de salon y escenario porque es donde mejor te pueden ayudar para la presentacion de este efecto.

----------


## dreaigon

Gracias lop 1 lo voy a ver y voy a empezar  a pensar algo para una historia como este juego oo algo asi

----------


## Goreneko

En Rusia nieva mucho, y hasta cierto punto, es una ciudad romántica.
Podrías cogerlo por ahí, por ejemplo. O algo de esquimales, o un país lejano al que alguien lleva la nieve...

----------


## dreaigon

¿Qué os parece esto? en un momento del espectaculo te sientas en el suelo o algo por el estilo y empiezas a decir que la magia tmabien esta por todos lados, en las personas que nacen crecen, en todos ser vivo y como no en la naturaleza y recalcas que es algo magico como  el agua se evapora llueve e incluso se convierte en nieve ¡eso si que es magia!, entonces podrias decir que seria muy interesante poder crear la nieve y poder tenerla siempre a nuestro alcance y de repente sonrieess te le vantas muestras tus manos y comienza el espectaculo, sueltas un poco, a puñaitos y despues ya con más abundancia.¿qué os parece?, no se me parece que algo por ese estilo no estaria mal ¿no?

----------


## Carlines

dreaigon, me parece muy bello lo que acabas de decir y creo que dandole un toque más personal saldría algo muy guapo. Vamos a hacer una cosa si os parece, que cada uno se lo curre y después cuente la experiencia aquí en el foro .

----------


## dreaigon

Me alegra que te guste la historia, si que es muy mia, pero como dices tu , dandole un toque personal quedaria bastante bien. Yo ya te e escrito la mia, si se me ocurre alguna más no tardaré en ponerla.

----------


## Carlines

oye, no habia leido un mensaje de arriba. Si lo haces como yo, puedes enseñar la mano antes, xq la carga no va empalmada hasta despues de un rato. (yo no sé si esto está permitido decirlo) :?:

----------


## dreaigon

No te preocupes ya despejé mi duda, sigo pensando formas de poder presentarla , en cuanto saque alguna coherente la escribo

----------

